
Riding the Elliot hype rollercoaster: and now what? - javiertoledo
https://medium.com/the-theam-journey/riding-the-elliot-hype-rollercoaster-and-now-what-94878c50560a
======
javiertoledo
This week Elliot was canceled, leaving us with one of the greatest
cliffhangers of the decade, but what can we learn from this? What do we, as a
community, do now? I've written a summary of what happened and a proposal.

